# Favorite Character From Each Ring Opera



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rheingold: Loge

Walkure: Wotan

Siefgried: Siegfried

Gotterdammerung: Brunnhilde

EDIT: I think McCall3 got it right on Walkure, and I struggled with that too. I almost put Brunnhilde but felt that I needed a place for Wotan, and since I can't give up Loge. I guess I might have to say Wotan/Brunnhilde for Walkure.

Maybe favorite character is too restrictive and it should have been favorite character*s* instead.


----------



## McCall3 (Nov 18, 2020)

Rheingold: Wotan

Walkure: Wotan or Brunnhilde 

Siegfried: Siegfried

Gotterdammerung: Brunnhilde


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Rheingold: Loge, the most characterful role
Walküre: Brunhilde, much great music 
Siegfried: Wotan, because he’s the most interesting character there 
Götterdämmerung: Siegfried/Brunhilde because they change the most


----------

